
Ask HN: Payment processor for non-profit donations? - mattmoss
I have a client who needs to accept donations for his ensemble, and I&#x27;m wondering who HN recommends for payment processors.<p>He wants to accept one-time donations, but also recurring (monthly and&#x2F;or annually). For recurring donations, there are multiple donation levels (e.g. &quot;Donor&quot; would be $5-24&#x2F;month, &quot;Benefactor&quot; would be $25-$49&#x2F;month, etc.) and descriptions of donor rewards for each level.<p>What processors can handle these criteria?<p>1. Hosted on the processor site (client does not want to manage databases, card numbers, etc.)<p>2. Can host a donation page that has multiple subscription levels as described above? If subscriptions must be fixed ($5&#x2F;mo rather than $5-24&#x2F;mo), that&#x27;s acceptable.<p>3. That a donor has an account with the processor is okay, but not required.<p>Ideas? Thanks!
======
pbrumm
It sounds like what you are needing is more of a donor management system which
is like a crm for non profits. They provide membership levels and can process
recurring donations and some provide donor login.

I work at Kindful.com and we provide these services, but there are many
others, so do some research and see what is the best fit for your client.

------
jeffmould
Stripe Checkout. Simple to get started and implement. But you are going to
have to build/host the pages.

------
charlesh
Hey there! We've been building a payment processor that handles this exact use
case. Would you mind shooting a message to charlesh@pandapay.io

Specifically, PandaPay's API allows for-profit companies to accept and
distribute donations to charities compliant with IRS guidelines for tax-
deductibility

~~~
mattmoss
Thanks, I'll keep an eye on it when you are out of beta.

------
ApolloRising
Do you need it to integrate with Salesforce?

~~~
mattmoss
No.

